# Gen 3 Slide lock bar spring



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I have recently replaced my slide lock bar on my 19 gen 3. No problem, however the spring is not as pictured in the official Glock parts list. The captured end of the spring in my pistol has a bend outward near the bottom. this bent is too precise and straight to be accidental. It fits well into the slot and the slide lock is doing its job. Anyone see this on their gun?


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I guess I placed this in the wrong section. I will place a similar one in gunsmithing


----------

